# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Fish sedative

## soapy67

I have a 250ml bottle of koi fish sedative I heard it works on humans if u some it in paper but how much do I dilute it or is it ok straight from bottle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LowKey

Riiight......
No one here is going to tell you how to use that stuff on yourself.
If you have a drug problem, there are places you can get help.

----------


## nell67

Using animal drugs for personal consumption is illegal,and no one on this forum is going to assist you with that, as Lowkey said, there is help out there for any drug problem you may have.

----------


## Rick

Right, mate. Now, should I contact the British authorities and have them ring you up on your EE phone and give you a bit of a talking to about drugs and such?

----------


## crashdive123

I feel Darwin may be at work here.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Phaedrus

Why would one ever sedate a fish?

----------


## Rick

Anxiety attack, hyperventilating, extreme grief, pond rage. There are a lot of reasons.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Right, mate. Now, should I contact the British authorities and have them ring you up on your EE phone and give you a bit of a talking to about drugs and such?


Don't the British get "free" health care?  Just go to your doctor and get a real prescription.

----------


## chiggersngrits

> Why would one ever sedate a fish?


  The fish around here get real nervous when they see me sitting on the bank.

----------


## crashdive123

Cool Mon.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## soapy67

> Right, mate. Now, should I contact the British authorities and have them ring you up on your EE phone and give you a bit of a talking to about drugs and such?


Great when


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## soapy67

> Don't the British get "free" health care?  Just go to your doctor and get a real prescription.


Hardly gree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## soapy67

Pahahaha harvey was right youre all a bunch of fkn hypocrite you would fkn shout anything that moves u yanks make me fkn puke 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

And he slides into home plate!  Yeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr ......




Alan

----------


## oldsoldier

> Pahahaha harvey was right youre all a bunch of fkn hypocrite you would fkn shout anything that moves u yanks make me fkn puke 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Then why are you here? The door is over there!

----------


## madmax

That was the most pathetic baiting attempt I have ever seen.

----------


## Rick

Saawing and a miss! British trolls are the worst.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I've never understood the thrill of trolling.  Of course, I've never tried it.  I might be a lot of fun, but from what Ive seen, registering and re-registering only to be banned and re-banned, again and again and again, not to mention leaving no bridge unburned.... I don't see the upside to it....

Alan

----------


## Rick

It's a lot like masochism...not that I'd know anything about that. British trolls seem to lack imagination. I think it's the strict legislative environment. I mean, look how compartmentalized this cat was. One post to answer everyone that responded. We would have just tossed out one big tirade. Perhaps he should just calm down and put on the kettle.

----------


## madmax

Kettle for tea?  Yeah, decaf.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

> ....Perhaps he should just *calm down* and put on the kettle.


I think that's what he was trying to do with the fish sedative, I think.

Alan

----------


## kyratshooter

This kind of information is the basis of most of the British forums and I have been forced to abandon several British outdoor forums when it became evident that they were simply clearing houses for drug deals. 

One tip off is when you see two or three posts, all hinting at being drug oriented, and 4,000 PM messages per day!

And the British do love to bait us "Yanks".  They cozy up all nice and pleasant and the first time you resist their advances their true nature comes out.

We tend to be deceived easily by the illusion of friendship but in general the Brits hate us with an unparalleled passion.  There are rare exceptions, but they are truly rare. 

I have been denied entry into several forums simply because I am an American, and they claim to have had "bad experiences in the past", meaning they were told their gear was outdated or that pitching a rooftop car tent in the parking lot of a historic site was not "stealth camping".  

They then go into a tirade about population density, lack of access to wilderness areas, all the land being owned by rich capitalists or entitled aristocrats, and pointing out the obvious being "bad manners".

But that is not really odd because generally they hate everyone, even most of the other British.

----------


## madmax

Wow.  Sad lives.

----------


## LowKey

Winnie was nice. KYRat, have you heard from her at all?

----------

